# Ultra LSP750 - Any good



## dadi_oh (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought an Ultra X-Finity 600-Watt supply in February for my second rig. Recently the fan control circuitry failed and the 2 X 80mm fans run full speed which is really annoying. So I called for an RMA and Ultra doesn't have that supply anymore and they are sending me an LSP750 supply instead (link below).

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276567&sku=ULT-LSP750

This is powering a fairly basic setup (ASUS P5K-SE with E8200 OC to 3.6GHz and a Palit Sonic 8800GT 1GB). I am positive there is enough power at 750W but does anyone know if the reliability of this one is going to be any better than the last Ultra (8 months)?

Also, since I was in Canada I have to pay to ship the defective unit back to them in the US. With the weight of power supplies I'm thinking that won't be cheap. :shadedshu


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2008)

I believe this is a rebaged WinTech powersupply...and quite frankly Wintech makes some of the lowest end powersupplies out there. You 600-Watt was actually one of the worst PS Ultra put out. So it will probably be better then that, but its still a low end powersupply and prone to fail sooner, then later.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 14, 2008)

I got 2 PSUs from Ultra as replacement for 2 PSUs that I sent back, one is X pro and X3.

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=52&pPath=548&productID=603

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=97&pPath=632&productID=637

Used the X pro and its really good.  Very good voltages, then fan gets noisy depending on the airflow in your case and the load on the PSU.  Haven't tried the X3 tho, trying to sell it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a good review on the Ultra line...though I hate plugging [H].

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ2MCwxLCxoZW50aGlzdWFzdA==


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 15, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Here is a good review on the Ultra line...though I hate plugging [H].
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ2MCwxLCxoZW50aGlzdWFzdA==



So I wonder if the LSP750 is the X2 750 without the modular cables? I like the idea of the 135mm fan anyways since I hate noisy fans... one of the reasons I Water Cool.

Either way I guess I'm not expecting a lot out of this. Hopefully when it eventually fails it doesn't take some more expensive components with it 

I keep reading the Corsair brand coming up in threads so maybe at some point I will try and sell this Ultra off locally and try and find a deal on a Corsair 600 or 650W.

Thanks guys for all the bad news


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 15, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Here is a good review on the Ultra line...though I hate plugging [H].
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ2MCwxLCxoZW50aGlzdWFzdA==




Wow! Those pictures of the inside of the PS looks like that supply was put together by my grandmother in her garage using oven mitts and a woodburning kit as a soldering iron   Hard to find good help nowadays....


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 15, 2008)

OCZ are solid supplies and are pretty cheap these days for even the Modular ones.

Also, don't forget that OCZ acquired PCP&C not too long back.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 15, 2008)

I use the LSP750 pro and it's run fine for a year, stable overclocked system and all it's rock solid.


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 15, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> OCZ are solid supplies and are pretty cheap these days for even the Modular ones.
> 
> Also, don't forget that OCZ acquired PCP&C not too long back.



I have a bunch of OCZ products in my rigs including an OCZ Stealth X-stream 600W that seems good so far. I think OCZ are quite an up and coming presence in a variety of categories.


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 15, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I use the LSP750 pro and it's run fine for a year, stable overclocked system and all it's rock solid.



Good to hear. Hope I have a similar experience. The reviews seem to point to improvements in Ultra power supplies over the last year or so. Seems like the original 600W I got was in the learning stages... Hopefully the 750W has applied learnings from past mistakes. Hard to imagine with a "lifetime" warranty that they can afford to keep poor quality unless the majority of folks don't take advantage of it. Of course, charging me for return shipping because I am in Canada may be a deterent


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 15, 2008)

OCZ Ram + OCZ PSU for both my rig and my GF's, never let me down yet so I see no reason to buy anything else; plus the ram clocks like a demon!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 15, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Wow! Those pictures of the inside of the PS looks like that supply was put together by my grandmother in her garage using oven mitts and a woodburning kit as a soldering iron   Hard to find good help nowadays....



haha.lol..good description!


----------



## Z3R0faith (Dec 5, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Haven't tried the X3 tho, trying to sell it.



If I may inquire, how much do you plan on selling it for? (feel free to PM or email me...)

Heh, I actually googled looking for a review of the LSP 750 and came across these forums...


----------

